

Show HN: airsocial.co – meet the people on your flight - maligree
https://airsocial.co

======
stevephillips
Interesting. There was a Paul graham video some time back where he did office
hours with someone who was pitching the exact same idea. I cant seem to find
it. Have you seen it? Are you the same person? He didnt seem to buy into it
too much in the video

~~~
maligree
I'd love to see that video.

~~~
stevephillips
found it... here it is [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-
office-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-office-hours-
with-paul-graham-at-tc-disrupt/)

the one with the airport thingie starts at the 35th minute

------
coralreef
Do people want to meet people on their flight?

~~~
maligree
A reasonable part of them does. Sure, there's a huge group of people who treat
flights as getting from A to B (I'm looking a business travelers here), but a
decent portion of them says they'd use an app like this if they had more
control over who gets to see them.

